# How to confirm that car is set for PCD?



## gks314 (Nov 23, 2010)

My first BMW just ordered, I'm curious about how to confirm that the car will be sent not to my dealer, but to SC.
The order is in the very early stages, though I do have a production number.

Will I be able to see for myself online (or in some other way) that the PCD is setup?

Should it mistakenly be scheduled for a local delivery at this point, can I have it redirected to SC?

Thanks in advance


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

gks314 said:


> My first BMW just ordered, I'm curious about how to confirm that the car will be sent not to my dealer, but to SC.
> The order is in the very early stages, though I do have a production number.
> 
> Will I be able to see for myself online (or in some other way) that the PCD is setup?
> ...


Talk to your CA. I set mine up when I ordered the car. Within a few days, my CA called with a potential date. I said that's good and within 24 hours, I had the confirmation from the center via email with the date (subject to change, of course)


----------



## gks314 (Nov 23, 2010)

calbears96 said:


> Talk to your CA. I set mine up when I ordered the car. Within a few days, my CA called with a potential date. I said that's good and within 24 hours, I had the confirmation from the center via email with the date (subject to change, of course)


Absolutely will. But I'm kinda interested in seeing it for myself (online, I guess) or hearing it from a third party (maybe BMW genius). I'm sure it will all be fine, but I really like to double-check things for myself; and I don't want to bug my CA for every little thing.

One reason I'm so curious is that my car is evidently being ordered on a sister-dealership's allocation, so to BMW Genius it looks like I ordered from a dealer several hundred miles away. I'm sure, like I said, that this is all routine.

Will BMW genius (or maybe the PCD center itself) be able to confirm delivery destination at some point?


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

gks314 said:


> Absolutely will. But I'm kinda interested in seeing it for myself (online, I guess) or hearing it from a third party (maybe BMW genius). I'm sure it will all be fine, but I really like to double-check things for myself; and I don't want to bug my CA for every little thing.
> 
> One reason I'm so curious is that my car is evidently being ordered on a sister-dealership's allocation, so to BMW Genius it looks like I ordered from a dealer several hundred miles away. I'm sure, like I said, that this is all routine.
> 
> Will BMW genius (or maybe the PCD center itself) be able to confirm delivery destination at some point?


You'll get confirmation from the PCD. My car is slated to begin production Feb. 6, I configured and ordered the car on January 4. At the time of configuration, my CA and I set up the PCD delivery request. On January 6, got a call from my CA to see if March 29 worked. I said okay. On the following Monday, I got an email from the PCD with the confirmed date of March 29.


----------



## gks314 (Nov 23, 2010)

calbears96 said:


> You'll get confirmation from the PCD. My car is slated to begin production Feb. 6, I configured and ordered the car on January 4. At the time of configuration, my CA and I set up the PCD delivery request. On January 6, got a call from my CA to see if March 29 worked. I said okay. On the following Monday, I got an email from the PCD with the confirmed date of March 29.


Perfect! I'll wait to hear from my CA or PCD for a few more days. If I haven't heard by then, I'll call.
Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Your best bet to "double check" is to call the Genius line. I'm surprised the above poster was able to confirmation date so early, unless it was a vehicle being built in SC. PCD can be arranged from the time of ordering, but the Performance Center usually wouldn't give a date until the car reaches stateside as any delay at sea or getting thru customs can push things back. With your production number, you can track it online on your MyBMW account. Calling the Genius line w/ your production, they can give you the VIN once it's assigned, tell you which boat it's on, and where it is scheduled to go.


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

Shon528 said:


> Your best bet to "double check" is to call the Genius line. I'm surprised the above poster was able to confirmation date so early, unless it was a vehicle being built in SC. PCD can be arranged from the time of ordering, but the Performance Center usually wouldn't give a date until the car reaches stateside as any delay at sea or getting thru customs can push things back. With your production number, you can track it online on your MyBMW account. Calling the Genius line w/ your production, they can give you the VIN once it's assigned, tell you which boat it's on, and where it is scheduled to go.


I too was surprised at the early confirmation. It's an M2 and the performance center set the date about a month before the car enters production


----------



## gks314 (Nov 23, 2010)

So I got the email today (Jan 20) confirming the March 30 Performance Center delivery date.
I had placed the order (paid my deposit) at the dealer on Jan 11. I think the PCD actually had the 3/30 (hmm. I ordered a 330i) date a couple of days ago, but they needed something from my CA. So it looks like it took about 7 days from the time of my order until the PCD folks could actually put my name down for a date; This seems very reasonable to me.

Thanks!!!


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very good idea to confirm delivery location...my local dealer had not previously done an ED with PCD re-delivery and spec'd the redelivery to their "normal" Baltimore port location...until I spotted that and had it corrected...... Congrats gks314 on your pending BMW!



gks314 said:


> My first BMW just ordered, I'm curious about how to confirm that the car will be sent not to my dealer, but to SC.
> The order is in the very early stages, though I do have a production number.
> 
> Will I be able to see for myself online (or in some other way) that the PCD is setup?
> ...


----------



## gks314 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Miata!
I'm glad you were able to notice the mixup and were able to correct it. 
I think, in summary, that the best way to confirm is through BMW Genius. 
When are you picking yours up?
It doesn't look like the Bimmerfest PCD calendar is being used much.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

gks314 said:


> Thanks Miata!
> I'm glad you were able to notice the mixup and were able to correct it.
> I think, in summary, that the best way to confirm is through BMW Genius.
> When are you picking yours up?
> ...


Sorry I'm late in responding but as I recall from my 2014 ED / PCD, I noted that the *U.S Port* on the *Purchase Order* confirmation was shown as Baltimore; not Brunswick, GA which is used for PCD deliveries. Check yours out and ensure it specifies Brunswick...I'd trust that over any individual "genius" response.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

miata13 said:


> Sorry I'm late in responding but as I recall from my 2014 ED / PCD, I noted that the *U.S Port* on the *Purchase Order* confirmation was shown as Baltimore; not Brunswick, GA which is used for PCD deliveries. Check yours out and ensure it specifies Brunswick...I'd trust that over any individual "genius" response.


When we say to confirm w/the genius line, we're referring to the BMWNA Genius phone number, not the tech/genius people at the dealers. I trust the people on the other end of that phone number over guessing by which port the boat is coming into. Your car can be unloaded at any east coast port and then put on a truck or train down to the Performance Center. If you're having any port installed accessories, then it would be unloaded in Jersey.


----------

